
Copycat – A fault-tolerant state machine replication framework - slantedview
http://atomix.io/copycat/
======
kuujo
Copycat is a complete extensible implementation of the Raft consensus
algorithm that was heavily influence by some of ZooKeeper's algorithms. You
can read extensively about the Raft implementation in the architecture section
of the docs. [http://atomix.io/copycat/docs/](http://atomix.io/copycat/docs/)

